# Mac OS to go Mojave



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2018)

There was a recent thread about  age of machines, OS, software, etc.  Well Apple retied my 7 year old iMac. Articles say High Sierra will get security updates through the summer of 2020. I was planning on getting  a replacement next year.  Not sure if I will update my laptop. I want both to be the same and I'm not sure if I will see noticeable changes.        

Which Macs will run Apple's macOS Mojave?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2018)

A google search that anyone could have done  MacOS Mojave Compatible Macs List - OSXDaily


----------



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2018)

I must be missing something. I did post a link. I wasn't asking a question, just something I noticed and thought I'd post.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I must be missing something. I did post a link. I wasn't asking a question, just something I noticed and thought I'd post.


Using the "Lightroom Queen Forums Dark" Style, your link does not appear to be a link until I mouse over it.   So, all I see is "Which Macs will run Apple's macOS Mojave?"   Who could have anticipated this conversation?


----------



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2018)

I wasn't aware of any dark style because I can see it. I guess none of my links have  shown.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2018)

I switched to dark mode to have a look . What do I correct this so you don't have to hover over it no matter what mode it is in?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2018)

There is nothing that you can do as it is part of the CSS (*C*ascading *S*tyle *S*heet) used to define the "Lightroom Queen Forums Dark" Style.  Other styles use a black font for regular text and a blue font for texts with links.   Not a big deal, but it did point out to me that my choice of webpage style makes identifying links more difficult.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2018)

That is good info. Glad it happened so now I know . I'll make a little note beside any links I posts. I try not to post too many but sometimes it is just easier to explain. Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2018)

clee01l said:


> There is nothing that you can do as it is part of the CSS (*C*ascading *S*tyle *S*heet) used to define the "Lightroom Queen Forums Dark" Style.  Other styles use a black font for regular text and a blue font for texts with links.   Not a big deal, but it did point out to me that my choice of webpage style makes identifying links more difficult.


Ah yeah, I'll fix that, thanks Clee.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2018)

Fixed! There's now an underline under links in the message body. Let me know if you come across any other dark theme oddities as I don't often use it.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks. I don't need to get into any more trouble above my usual pace.


----------

